# Kamas, Oakley antlerless tag round 1



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Went up on the opener with the high hopes of taking out my first big game cow except no such luck. Heard of a few reports of where they were but the main road was closed and the back roads to getting to the area we wanted, well the truck couldn't make it up. We then decided to head up the upper setting rd. back into a few spots we had scouted earlier this year. A nice meadow with 2 streams running through it. Thought it would be ideal except after walking through 4'' of snow and only seeing a few deer tracks had me disappointed. On the way down stopped and talked to a DWR officer who said most of the people he had been talking to has been having the same luck as I. I'm heading back up in two weeks and see how the weather has affected the area or if the elk are being pushed down low. Saturday was beautiful, sunny in the 60's with snow on the ground.

Anyone out there have any luck? only saw 1 hunter who asked if we had any luck and a few horse trailers at the wma above the town.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tough hunt! I'd wait for more snow!!!! The elk can be very scattered and still deep into the backcountry. Though, I did see a few elk low the last weekend of deer hunt down by town but on the Francis side of the unit.

Good luck


----------



## sneakyhunter87 (Dec 23, 2010)

*There's snow, now where are the elk?*

We've been hunting on the smith and morehouse side. The second weekend of the season we were in the elk but haven't been able to find them since. Haven't been up since the recent snow fall either though. Is the upper setting area generally better? First year hunting this unit. any pointers are appreciated!


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@sneakyhunter87 I havent been up in weeks. When i looked at the uppersetting there was no sign of life. From what I hear they are in the wintering grounds up above the cities to areas I was unable to get back into to. I'm waiting for the snow to push them further down. Keep in touch and let me know how you do and I'll do the same


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been seeing them in the wildlife management area, and in the foothills. They're low. I wouldn't be up in the SMH area now. 

I got a tag to fill myself. The problem is I've been pushing tons of deer right to the elk when I've been closing the distance. The deer keep spooking them. Super frustrating, it's happened to me twice in the past two weeks.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@msummer88 Any luck so far? Heading up tomorrow just to take a look around since its been a few weeks. I'll have reports up on monday


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I talked to two guys that shot two cows up in the foothills on the southern part of Kamas by the park city bottled water building. The guys lived right in that area so someone that lived right up along the foothills let them on to their property to walk up and shoot a couple. They were carrying both cows in a bobcat when we stopped and talk to them. 

From what they said it sounds like they are bunched up right now. I haven't been up there for about a week now so I'm not sure what's changed. We did talk to a lady at the forest service station and she said a guy was chasing lions up south fork and he said there was elk packed in there. That was about a week and a half ago.

Let me know what you see/shoot!

Have fun


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update! The word I have is they are in the tree line up in the foothills and occasionally come out down to the private property. I'm hoping some of the roads I ran earlier this year are still accessible but we'll see right. With all the snow it will be interesting. 

Either way I'll get an idea for whats going on up there and hopefully talk to some people. I will keep you updated with what I hear and see. Hopefully it will be good news ha.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

The snow isn't as bad as you'd think. A lot melted on the south facing slopes. Roads should be pretty accessible.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Well another unsuccessful hunt! We tried to get back to an area I've been wanting to go but the jeep couldn't make it up. we would break through the top crust from the snowmobiles and would get stuck in the powder beneath it. After talking to a resident up there they have seen the lack of snow which we are needing! I guess its time to start praying to the snow gods and see if they will grant us some mercy! Either way 4 weeks to get this done fingers crossed!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2011)

801 you still have plenty of time, the elk are still on the south slopes in woodland!


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@tracker I believe that is right out side of our rang to hunt. Our cut off is Highway 183 to 150. Now just need to push them up to where im at haha


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't your tag go from weber canyon to SR35?


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the Francis side, a lot of the elk winter over there that summer north of 150. But 150 to 35 is Francis, weber canyon to 150 is the Oakley side.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2011)

Ho i thought Kamas oakley took in francis also over to 35 i live in francis on foothill.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

801 has the kamas/oakley tag. The southern boundry is mirror lake highway, norther boundry is weber canyon rd. The other tag is kamas/francis which mirror lake highway is the northern boundry and wolf creek is the southern boundry. @801 the elk have been holding high above the water tanks in oakley and very high above the SS hill in kamas. Chances of them moving real low are slim unless we get a bunch of snow. I will keep an eye out on the herd above tri-star as well but they aren't in a hurry to move down too low during shooting hours. Road access isn't gonna happen anytime soon tho :-(


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@meltedsnowman Thanks for keeping an eye out!! Thats exactly what happened this past weekend tried getting back into the heard up top of High Star by trying to go above the snowmobile shop but didn't make it too far in before getting stuck in some snow. I was surprised to hear the last big storm in SLC didn't make it up there. Not sure if theres a snow dance but at this point i'm willing to try anything. Thanks for everyone keeping an eye out and updates!!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks meltedsnowman for the information.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright boys! I was able to put one down in the Kamas area. I got her in the wildlife management area on Thursday morning. I put in a lot of time this year and was finally able to get a shot off at one. Good times, here's a selfie with her...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I think that's the first time "selfie" has been used on this forum.

BTW congrats.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my dad and two brothers helping me get everything else I couldn't pack out myself. Great times. Butched everything tonight and packed the freezer!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!! Did you weigh how much meat you got?


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

No I didn't. It crossed my mind but never took the time to do it. I felt like we got a good amount of meat off of her. We got steak, roasts, and burger that SHOULD last me a while


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@msummer88 Congrats!! She's a beaut! I havent been there since last time I was up there. Have they been coming down lower at all or still sitting up high. Glad to hear they are still up there. All the reports I keep getting are big heards out side the boundaries on both sides. go figure


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

She was a little over a quarter of a mile from the parking area. So she wasn't to high. I was still seeing elk in the foothills above the water tanks in Oakley but it's hard to get a good shot off. I can't seem to find good access to the foothills so that's what brought me back to the wildlife management area. My dad and I shot two up there about a couple years ago. Worked out for me again.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

That's exactly what we have been running into on the foothills. I might have to follow your footsteps and see if I cant follow suit. Glad to see you were able to get one! And as always I appreciate the help and info!


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

The recent storm has pushed them back into more manageable areas for sure. Keep at it and you tag out. I was out tonight and saw a decent herd in the wma about 2/3 the way up the hill. In Oakley the snow has them moving down onto the first ridgeline, which will save you about 3 miles of walking from weeks past.:grin:


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

God that's music to my ears haha. Now I just gotta hope they stay there for a bit or another storm comes in, which is looking unlikely. It's been a weird winter to say the least.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Heading up Sunday for the last push. Hopefully the ladies are out and about. Anyone been up there recently?


----------



## EmmTee (Jan 15, 2014)

I was on the Kamas West Hills unit, south side of Jordanelle, saw 17 elk, all bulls. It was my last chance to fill my tag (heading out of town for work). I will say this. There are some nice freaking bulls up there. At least 4 of them were 6-points, 1 was a 6x7 (extra tine on the top left fork).


----------

